# Suche nach Battlefiled 1942 ServerStats Script für Eggdrop



## meilon (21. Februar 2004)

Hi, schon mal danke fürs lesen
Ich bin der IRC-Admin unseres BF-Clans. Wir besitzen einen Root-Server, wo wir Battlefield 1942 installiert haben. Nun suche ich nach einem Script für den eggdrop, der mit dem Befehl '!bf-stats' oder ähnliches den Namen des Servers, User auf dem Server, Ping zum Server und zuletzt noch Die auf dem Server anwesenden Leute mit den Frags ausgiebt. 
Ich weiß das es sowas gibt und ich habe schon tierisch gegoogelt und diverse Foren durchsucht, nun Frage ich euch: könnt Ihr mir helfen?

mfg
Klink


----------



## meilon (28. Februar 2004)

Hat sich erledigt, benutze jetzt qstat mit qstat4eggdrop, funktioniert auch mit Battlefield

mfg
klink


----------

